# Four kids from Pittsburgh wound up at my job



## dirty andy (Jul 12, 2015)

I was working a shift at my store in state college pa, the five guys there, and some traveler looking kids popped in for a burger, there were for of em, two homer guys, one with a sweet conspiracy back patch, long hair and beard, the other side had cut off jeans and red banny, right pocket, they were with two chicks one without a bag and the other one with a fanny pack, I couldn't talk long on the clock and we were slammed because of arts fest but I tried hooking all of em up with free fries and I did go or to he lobby and changed our peanuts so I gave the four of them a huge bag of overflow nuts. The one girl said they had drove there from Pittsburgh but I didn't get names it was a busy day inside the store. 

If you all find this stop in any time I'll comp you the whole meal. Pitt is not threat far from me I guess and it's worth it to see my co workers look of horror as you walked out the door with a contractors bag full of nuts xD


----------



## Tude (Jul 12, 2015)

Cool! I have 3 kids and 3 dogs at my place at the moment. Yay for travelers!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 12, 2015)

You're so awesome, Tude!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 12, 2015)

dirty andy said:


> I was working a shift at my store in state college pa, the five guys there, and some traveler looking kids popped in for a burger, there were for of em, two homer guys, one with a sweet conspiracy back patch, long hair and beard, the other side had cut off jeans and red banny, right pocket, they were with two chicks one without a bag and the other one with a fanny pack, I couldn't talk long on the clock and we were slammed because of arts fest but I tried hooking all of em up with free fries and I did go or to he lobby and changed our peanuts so I gave the four of them a huge bag of overflow nuts. The one girl said they had drove there from Pittsburgh but I didn't get names it was a busy day inside the store.
> 
> If you all find this stop in any time I'll comp you the whole meal. Pitt is not threat far from me I guess and it's worth it to see my co workers look of horror as you walked out the door with a contractors bag full of nuts xD



That's very cool.


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 12, 2015)

I think everyone creeping around these boards is cool  and I should make another thread with invites to roamers to come get some free food on my shifts, lol just have to make sure they're not being loud drunk or rinsing their rigs onna floor in the bathroom x)


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 12, 2015)

dirty andy said:


> I think everyone creeping around these boards is cool  and I should make another thread with invites to roamers to come get some free food on my shifts, lol just have to make sure they're not being loud drunk or rinsing their rigs onna floor in the bathroom x)



Yeah, we're pretty much, all of us, kick ass.

It's just nice to be reminded now and then.

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Kal (Jul 18, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## NatashaVelvet (Nov 30, 2015)

What did the girls look like? I think I know who they were. My friends from Pittsburgh were traveling around that time


----------



## dirty andy (Dec 3, 2015)

One was bigger one was skinny as a rail, both had dark hair, haha it was so long ago now I can't exactly remember. Lol all this wine I been drinkin haha


----------

